# Strange vibration when starting off



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> I've noticed this since I bought my car last August with 6074 miles on it. IT seems to happen worse on colder mornings - yesterday was 29 and today was 36. When I start the car in the morning and leave for work it feels like one front tire has a huge flat spot in it. After a few miles it goes away.
> 
> If the car sits all day at work it's perfectly fine on the drive home. It also doesn't seem to be as bad on warmer mornings. It did this with the stock tires but I figured it was the tires because of the age and low mileage however the problem persists with my wheels and tires that were recently installed.
> 
> ...


My Gen 1 had a bad speed sensor that caused a vibration making me think it was a bearing.


----------

